# Keller & Sookie



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Keller is our junior handler, and she does an amazing job showing dogs of all shapes and sizes. She competes in juniors with her own golden Bunny (Brookshire's Notorious), but she helps with almost every dog who comes for training or socialization.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love your photos Jill, you are really a wonderful photographer. The expressions and the lighting in that second photo bring tears to my eyes, they are just gorgeous together. Nothing better than a child and a happy dog. I hope you will continue to update us on Keller's progress - my 10 year old daughter has expressed interest in juniors which I am delighted to hear. I think it's a terrific experience for a kid.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Keller is a lucky girl because a few years ago Julie Guay of Brookshire goldens gave her a lovely juniors dog. She has really become a good handler and went BOB over specials with a schnauzer, lol. She helps me so much around the training center.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

It's fun to see someone so young doing what they love to do. It's very evident on her and the dog's face. Great pictures.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


>


That second picture is priceless. The exposure, composition and subject matter all combine to tell the perfect story. Keller is so lucky to have someone like you to work with Jill. It all seems like the perfect scenario for all involved.

Pete & Woody


----------

